# What to do with time left-HELP!!



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

My husband made a decision to leave the home last Friday, after some prompting from me, since the situation at home as become unbearable, due to hime withdrawing from me. Full story on my 2 previous posts.

My problem is now he is talking a bit more and is listening and is showing much more care towards me. He thinks he withdrew to protect himself from me, emotionally. He intends to keep in good contact, we are not taking his ring off. We are not dating others.

I have things I ned to prove to him have changed, I have talked but I feel only time will tell and prove this to him. Also it may be that he still cannot be the person I really want once the dynamics in our relationship have changed.

I did suggest some time ago that he left to sort himself. However now we are talking I feel this is the perfect time to work on things, but he is happy with the decision now, even though he did not think he was ready for it until I pushed.

What do I do with the time I have left of which I do not know how long could be a week could be a month due to finance. I don't want to tell him what I think we should do as I know he needs to make his own choices. 

But once he has left and we meet we are prob going to be acting really nice so this won't be a real indicator of lasting change. Wish we could go through this together and see while he is still here.

He is planning to join territorial army, I have always been against this, but no realise he needs to do this. Told him this 7 months ago. Want to see with him here if this can work for us.

Advice pleasedo I talk more, send him e mails, or just leave it .

I am up and down every day, just can't not try.


----------

